# Forgotten Childhood



## runnah (Aug 16, 2013)

Took a pedal bike ride and found this location. Not stoked on the sky but it was a cloudless day.

#1



Treeswing by runnah555, on Flickr
#2



Treeswing2 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Aug 16, 2013)

yeah, i was going to say: anythign you can do about the washed out sky?


----------



## Tiller (Aug 16, 2013)

Great idea, but the sky kills it for me man. Reshoot?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 16, 2013)

I like the second shot sooooo much more. That added tree on the right really completes the shot. The pale sky makes me think it's a really hot summer's day.


----------



## runnah (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks, I will have to try again. I ran into issues with metering for the shadows of the tree and still keeping the sky.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 16, 2013)

runnah said:


> Thanks, I will have to try again. I ran into issues with metering for the shadows of the tree and still keeping the sky.




time for some HDR, make sure to add halos.


----------



## runnah (Aug 16, 2013)

Better? Tried my best to bring some sky up.




Treeswing3 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Aug 16, 2013)

even that I prefer.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 16, 2013)

much better!
very nice shot, even with the sky a little "blah"
cant always get nature to sync up with your photography needs.


----------



## runnah (Aug 16, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> much better!
> very nice shot, even with the sky a little "blah"
> cant always get nature to sync up with your photography needs.



Damn nature!

I will go back on a more dynamic day me thinks.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 16, 2013)

runnah said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > much better!
> ...



not that it would be a "bad" idea to get a shot with better sky conditions, but i wouldn't bin this picture just because the sky isn't "picture perfect".
I think the photo is rendered well, and compelling enough to stand on its own merits.


----------



## runnah (Aug 16, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



Thanks. It's always a learning experience either way.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 16, 2013)

Looking at this (love the last edit), I think this just BEGS for golden hour light; think, "Sunset on childhood"....  long shadows, rich, warm light... this would be a KNOCKOUT!


----------



## runnah (Aug 16, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Looking at this (love the last edit), I think this just BEGS for golden hour light; think, "*Sunset on childhood*"....  long shadows, rich, warm light... this would be a KNOCKOUT!



It was roughly golden hour. Sadly the peak time is right around my kid's bedtime. 

going to steal that for my next title.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 16, 2013)

runnah said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at this (love the last edit), I think this just BEGS for golden hour light; think, "*Sunset on childhood*".... long shadows, rich, warm light... this would be a KNOCKOUT!
> ...


Hmmm... kinda lame golden light; try knocking the WB right a bit, or try shooting with a grad sunset filter.  As for the kids, ehh.... won't kill 'em to stay up for a couple of hours; heck you could put one of them in the swing!


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2013)

Ahhh yes. I like the last edit the best so far.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 16, 2013)

runnah said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at this (love the last edit), I think this just BEGS for golden hour light; think, "*Sunset on childhood*"....  long shadows, rich, warm light... this would be a KNOCKOUT!
> ...



Runnah's gots kids?!?


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


He's married, too! Crazy!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 16, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


Who knew...


----------



## runnah (Aug 16, 2013)

More gold golden hour.




Treeswing4 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## runnah (Aug 16, 2013)

mishele said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Shhh! How am I going to flirt and hit on women if you keep telling everyone!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Runnah, this is excellent.  #2 is $$$$$$$.

Is this HDR?  It has a "finish" to it that looks other than regular PP.

Very nice indeed.  :mrgreen:


----------



## runnah (Aug 16, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Runnah, this is excellent.  #2 is $$$$$$$.
> 
> Is this HDR?  It has a "finish" to it that looks other than regular PP.
> 
> Very nice indeed.  :mrgreen:



Not really HDR but just combingin a bit to try to bring out the shy.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 16, 2013)

runnah said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Runnah, this is excellent.  #2 is $$$$$$$.
> ...



the shy what? was there something hiding behind the tree too shy to come out and use the swing?


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2013)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


Damn, my bad!!


----------



## runnah (Aug 16, 2013)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...




How _you_ doin?


----------



## mishele (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 16, 2013)

mishele said:


>



In no particular order...

:shock:  :thumbsup: :cheer:     :salute:     :bounce:


----------



## FanBoy (Aug 16, 2013)

runnah, I like your first edit. Great capture! Golden hour can be interpreted by shadow length.

I see a similar landscape that captures my eye along a local rail trail at golden hour and I'm tempted to shoot it, but it's on private property.


----------



## runnah (Aug 16, 2013)

FanBoy said:


> runnah, I like your first edit. Great capture! Golden hour can be interpreted by shadow length.
> 
> I see a similar landscape that captures my eye along a local rail trail at golden hour and I'm tempted to shoot it, but it's on private property.



This one was too but it's visible from the road and there are no identifying marks.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 16, 2013)

I actually like the 2nd one too.  It has a mood to it even with the sky.  Looks like maybe the rain and rain clouds have blown over with the Sun making it's way through.


----------



## Murray Bloom (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm not so keen on the revision.  The sky has gone a touch magenta and there's now a disconnect between the central sky and that in the upper right.  Also, a lot of the deep grays have gone toward black.  If you're using PS, you might want to try a touch of Shadow/Highlight to bring down the sky, then a bit of selective saturation to build up the blue.

It's a really pretty shot, but the tree looks a tad yellow to me, although that could be the influence of all that bright grass.  If it were my image, I'd consider it a very near miss and wouldn't give up on it.


----------



## runnah (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks, Murray I am actually going back tonight to get a shot with more dynamic clouds.


----------



## amolitor (Aug 30, 2013)

The light's too good to miss out on. Just shoot some clouds from the right angle, and bang in a new sky, don't be a wuss.


----------



## amolitor (Aug 30, 2013)

Also, I would take just a hair off the right edge, so the further tree is properly the edge of the frame, instead of being "near" the edge. All the edits look pretty good to me. All colors are possible in the evening.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 30, 2013)

runnah said:


> ...I am actually going back tonight to get a shot with more dynamic clouds.


Take a flash fitted with a snoot, zoom the head to its tightest spread and hit it on the camera left side. Don't blast it so it looks ackward with the direction of the setting sun, but enough to add some pop. As is, it is featureless for being the subject of the image. If you can't get an OCF there, use a small reflector to accomplish the same.

Awesome location find. It could take many, many trips there to get the right combination, but it would be worth it IMO. If your child(ren) are of an age that fits the scene, make him/her stay up past their bedtime. Borrow a kid if you have to, but I think you'd have a greater impact for the scene. It begs for a person to be in it.


----------



## runnah (Aug 30, 2013)

amolitor said:


> The light's too good to miss out on. Just shoot some clouds from the right angle, and bang in a new sky, don't be a wuss.



Ha! PS'ing new sky with trees is insanity.


----------



## runnah (Aug 30, 2013)

kundalini said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > ...I am actually going back tonight to get a shot with more dynamic clouds.
> ...




Good idea with the flash. 

No models tho, sketchy trailer on the property with possible meth addicts.


----------



## amolitor (Aug 30, 2013)

runnah said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > The light's too good to miss out on. Just shoot some clouds from the right angle, and bang in a new sky, don't be a wuss.
> ...



Oh, I would just paste a couple clouds into the open areas, and fiddle with colors to blend. Screw messing with the trees. The sky is actually blown out enough where you could probably bring a big ol' cumulus head "down to the horizon" by just blending it into the more-or-less whiteness that's already there.


----------



## runnah (Aug 30, 2013)

amolitor said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > amolitor said:
> ...



I could use a lens flare to kids the seams.


----------



## amolitor (Aug 30, 2013)

Now you're thinkin!


----------



## WesternGuy (Aug 31, 2013)

These are very nice pictures.  I like the second one best as the added tree on the right provides a nice frame for the swing and the detail in the bark of the bigger tree is just great.  As far as the sky goes, there really is not a lot you can do if there are no clouds - I know because we have days, even weeks, where the sky is just a very solid blah, err...I mean blue.  The only thing you can do is to replace the sky with one that has some features.

WesternGuy


----------



## JosephCarter (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice scene for sure, as everyone has said.. I picture the best scenario for your 're-shoot' being either golden hour with some nice clouds, or slightly after with the clouds lit up in a pretty pink..

I even think it might look cool if you wait until the kids are tucked into bed, and go back when its starting to get dark, and experiment with some longer exposures, with the deep blue late evening sky.

Just thought I'd share what's floating around in my brain.. I look forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## Buckster (Aug 31, 2013)

runnah said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > The light's too good to miss out on. Just shoot some clouds from the right angle, and bang in a new sky, don't be a wuss.
> ...


Just for giggles:


----------



## amolitor (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Buckster is a modern-day Faust, and has made a deal for an actual magic selection tool.


----------

